# 90s Themed Party... What do I wear? HELP



## cheryl (May 12, 2010)

I'm going to a 90s Themed Party this coming weekend. What do I wear? Any makeup/hair suggestions as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let me know


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 12, 2010)

you could crimp your hair that was popular in the 90s ! As for makeup i dont have specific shades but i found a few pics of popular 90s makeup looks..definitely do some lip liner


----------



## misha5150 (May 13, 2010)

LOL a 90's theme party sounds like fun!! 
Acid washed jeans, lumberjack/plaid print, blazers, big boxy tees tucked into pants, baby doll dresses, vests, knee high socks, and mary janes used to be hot 90's fashion.


----------



## Lyssah (May 13, 2010)

I remember brown lipstick was the in thing.


----------



## canluvsMAC (May 13, 2010)

babydoll dresses and pigtails


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 13, 2010)

I would do a grungeish look. I'm thinking a plaid shirt, open in the front, a tank top that shows you stomach underneath. Paired with some looser jeans. And of course a full face of makeup with dark lips and lipliner.


----------



## Mabelle (May 14, 2010)

You could also go for the spice girls look, which involve TONS of eye glitter and heavy lined lips


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2010)

Wife beater, loose jeans with rips
Brown lip liner with a lighter lipstick, minimal eye makeup


----------

